# Help Weaning Cat off litter tray



## bluebirman (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello All, im back with some help. not sure if you remember but here is the thread on Blue,

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/286535-adopted-poorly-cat-some-advice-needed.html

We have moved into our new home and after 2 weeks has settled amazingly. he is already going out even though its short bursts of about an hour 3-4 times a day. he doesnt stay out at night as we like him in .

after hes been out for a bit he comes in and then goes in his litter tray, im not sure on how best to stop him from using the tray and have him going toilet outside.

Any tips and help would be great.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

It is probably the worst time of year to try and do this....even my outdoor toileters (new word! ) are using the tray inside these days.
So....he may make the transition himself once spring comes round but I would not force the issue for now.
In fact you do say that you quite rightly keep him in over night and will presumably keep a tray anyway. There really are advantages in the cat continuing to use the tray....it gives you valuable information about many health/dietary issues.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Not something I would advise TBH.Having a tray down 24/7 is not a big deal and will prevent any accidents especially overnight.
Apart from the stress it may cause I don't think it is very fair to expect a cat to go outside in wind/rain/snow ect


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I much prefer a nice clean warm indoor toilet to having to hide in the bushes and I expect you do as well! Cats may well be similar...


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry I don't get why people have cats if they want them to toilet outside, maybe a dog would have been better.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry but I also don't see the big deal in having a tray - you have a cat & the 2 go together!

I've found it invaluable when mine have have uti's etc as you can pick up problems much quicker than if you don't know their usual habits


----------

